# Massive problem???? Pre workout



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi guys need help , ive almost ran out of my pre workout and looking to buy more , im very dependent on this sh** im like a crack crack head lol if i dont take my pre-workout i just cant find the energy to workout , and ive previously took grenade then no-explode and currently on white flood , i have a high tolerance to this stuff i tend to take double or somtimes more the max amount just to get that kick in gym so this time im looking for somthing thats preferbly strong and as cheap as can be , which was the reason i got white flood coz its like half the price of no-explode but becoz its weaker im take like 3 scoops at a time and ita only lasted me like 2 and half weeks ,, ????? What u guys think ,, ps i stay in scotland so would rather not ship from us etc


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 11, 2014)

Damn dude, ya Id say that's a problem. Double the max dose?? I think your asking for health problems here and fast. Id try to take a break from that shit if I were you. At the least to bring down your tolerance level so you don't have take so much of the shit. Just my .02 but you should still learn to be able to workout without anything. They're aids, not the god damn engine.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 11, 2014)

4acesbro21 said:


> ...if i dont take my pre-workout i just cant find the energy to workout...



First, pre-workouts aren't a replacement for motivation and dedication. Second, most pre-workouts contain stimulants and you will build a tolerance rather quickly. You should pyramid up and down, taking small breaks a couple times a year. 

Personally I think what are traditionally categorized as pre-workouts (all the ones you listed above) are a waste of money, and contribute little to long-term gains - just my opinion. Use to take them all the time - No-explode, Adrenol8, Xtreme Xpand, etc... Now I only take ephedrine & caffeine as my "pre-workout" and I cycle on and off


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Its not the motivation im lacking because i love the gym i love workin out just ever since i first started taking it i feel asif when im not on it i feel like shit and feel like im. Not as string etc , it might be a mental thing??


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 11, 2014)

But i total agree with u guys i have a little education in anatomy and health and well being so i know this shit isnt good for me espcially wen i become dependent but i think its my matcho bull shit brain scared to go back a step


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 11, 2014)

Listen buddy I used to be the same way. I used to take up to 6 scoops of craze and the old jack3d. It's no good for you. Your ****ing yourself up in the long run. I used to feel like ass on days I didn't train or take the pwo. Now I don't take more than 2 scoops of anything just to wake me up a little but i dont depend on it anymore. 

Been taking volt for the past few months and is pretty good stuff. Check it out if u want but I'm telling u stop taking so much of that shit. No good for you.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 11, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> First, pre-workouts aren't a replacement for motivation and dedication. Second, most pre-workouts contain stimulants and you will build a tolerance rather quickly. You should pyramid up and down, taking small breaks a couple times a year.
> 
> Personally I think what are traditionally categorized as pre-workouts (all the ones you listed above) are a waste of money, and contribute little to long-term gains - just my opinion. Use to take them all the time - No-explode, Adrenol8, Xtreme Xpand, etc... Now I only take ephedrine & caffeine as my "pre-workout" and I cycle on and off



What Lupinator said. 

You could seriously fry out your adrenal system on some of these products. Coming down is like coming off amphetamines in many aspects. You need to get off these things for a while bro. For your own good. Hypertension is no joke. It's a silent killer. 

Like Lup said, they're no supplement for motivation. I work a very stressful and physical job and like using them myself on certain days. I still amaze myself how little I actually need these kinds of products. You'd be surprised how many times you could feel like shit and still get Ana amazing workout in. I actually had one today. 3-4hrs of sleep couple with a long day at work but I trained late so I left the PWO at home. Felt tired and walked into the gym yawning. After squat warmups I was ready to squat POB's entire pop tart supply.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 11, 2014)

Just get a good dose of b complex add in some caffeine tablets crushed up and ur good to go about in about 30 min or so!


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Advice took on bored guys , im gna try and cut down on it  and i dont have mich left anyway so maybe even not buy a new one untill a week after this one is finished. Incase my workouts feel the difference what do you recommend as a replacement apart from carbs as im trying to cut down for holiday. I already have a banana about 20 mins before workout and then my pre workout ?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 11, 2014)

If you've been taking that much for as long as I think you have you should take MONTHS off not weeks. Your adrenal system needs time to heal and it won't happen overnight.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> What Lupinator said.
> 
> You could seriously fry out your adrenal system on some of these products. Coming down is like coming off amphetamines in many aspects. You need to get off these things for a while bro. For your own good. Hypertension is no joke. It's a silent killer.
> 
> Like Lup said, they're no supplement for motivation. I work a very stressful and physical job and like using them myself on certain days. I still amaze myself how little I actually need these kinds of products. You'd be surprised how many times you could feel like shit and still get Ana amazing workout in. I actually had one today. 3-4hrs of sleep couple with a long day at work but I trained late so I left the PWO at home. Felt tired and walked into the gym yawning. After squat warmups I was ready to squat POB's entire pop tart supply.



Im abit like yourself i have to go to gym at 5 am every morning because i start work at 8 and i work a very physical job then i get home at 6 and basically look after my little girl until she falls asleep which is usualy 9 then i got to sleep about half 9 so my full day is a very busy day but like u said that isnt an excuse to overdose in this shit , for the remainder of my tub im gna stick to 1 scoop as i only have about 5 or so servings left thwn im going to come off it for a week or so and see how i do without it 👍👍 very good feedback and knowledge guys thankss


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Well i go on holiday in 3 weeks so i wot be hitten gym then so this should run out in less then a week so ill stay off it at least till i get bk from vacation , and ive been on it roughly 3 months ongoing


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 11, 2014)

4acesbro21 said:


> Well i go on holiday in 3 weeks so i wot be hitten gym then so this should run out in less then a week so ill stay off it at least till i get bk from vacation , and ive been on it roughly 3 months ongoing



That's a start lol. Coming off can cause withdrawal like symptoms if you've regressed far enough so not having to work out can help ease you into it. Also this doesn't just apply to PWO drinks in regards to your adrenals. Don't take any types of stimulants either ephedra/rine, energy drinks, caffeinated sodas, coffee, tea, etc. For drinks with caffeine just try to keep them to the bare minimum.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Lol im laughing when i read this about energy , thats the shit that got me started in all this , i usto workout fine with nothing then tried a energy drink and i noticed a difference withinabout 2 weeks i was taking 2 energy drinks then went upto 2 cand of redbull and ended up buying power horn , indno i uve herd o this stuff but 1 can provides 10 times more caffine then 1 can of red bull thats the reason a switched to pre workout as i was told it would be alot better for my body then taking all this caffeine and sugar ,


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 11, 2014)

I like a 200mg caffeine cap. Those pre workout supps never did much for me. I've said it here before but if you are dead ass tired, nothing is going to help. Need to get rest. Proper sleep habits and I'd bet you don't even need a pre workout supp.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 11, 2014)

My sleep habits ate actualy ok im sleeping by 10pm at the latest and i wake up for gym at 4.45


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 11, 2014)

That's how it starts with any drug bro, stimulants are no different. Drug, dose, duration is what's taught. Tolerance goes up, sensitivity goes down, and you're left needing more and more. It happens so gradually it's not always easy to notice. Good luck and be safe buddy.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Dont want to drag this subject on as i feel u guys have more then covered it with great advice now its upto me to get my shit together cheerz


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Apr 11, 2014)

Jesus! I would shit my pants if I took twice the dose (6 scoops) of any pre workout.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 11, 2014)

I feel nauseous as hell on max dose of mine. And I cant even find stims on the damn label


----------



## Oldebull (Apr 11, 2014)

Does anybody else read the OPs posts as one nonstop sentence? I'm cracking myself up, picturing this guy on 4 scoops of pre-workout, talking so fast. periods who has time for periods im full speed ahead man aint nothing going to slow me down did i ever tell you about the one time i ordered my preworkout from the us and then and then....
Sorry OP, don't mean to poke fun of you, but you did make my day.


----------



## monkeymelon (Apr 11, 2014)

before hitting some cardio one time. It makes me horny as hell and I was finally going to chat up this broad...she was taken   Arnold said he would sometimes smoke before hitting the weights but that's something I've never done.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 11, 2014)

monkeymelon said:


> before hitting some cardio one time. It makes me horny as hell and I was finally going to chat up this broad...she was taken   Arnold said he would sometimes smoke before hitting the weights but that's something I've never done.



This isn't he forum to be talking about recreational drugs. Please remember the rules we have in place.


----------



## monkeymelon (Apr 11, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> This isn't he forum to be talking about recreational drugs. Please remember the rules we have in place.



My mistake. Too get back on topic, I'll use some dmaa a couple times a week. Seems to always help me push through on those long days. I'm just careful I don't do too much HIIT on it.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 11, 2014)

You feel like shit because it's a withdrawal symptom. Stay off and you'll feel back to normal in a week. 
Then after you're off for a good month or so your tolerance will go back to normal and a regular cup of coffee in the morning should work for you again. Although it sounds like you have an addictive personality and coffee may just lead you back to where you are now. 
Really over all its the pre workout drinks that are making you feel like shit. A lot of guys here including myself have been where you are at with these drinks and and we've realized it's better to stay off of them.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 14, 2014)

Addictive personality is prob the best way to describe me lol ,


----------

